# Three strikes and Taurus is OUT!



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Got my TCP back from the factory today...for the third time. The last two times I have sent pictures of the barrels side by side. One from my gun which doesn't work and one from another TCP (of a different design) that does work. The most recent time I even sent serial numbers from both guns with very detailed info on what I had done to arrive at the conclusion that the barrel was the problem.

Think they got it right?  Two clues, do you think I would be writing this thread if they did? Second, if you still aren't sure, watch the video.


----------



## Mongo1 (May 25, 2011)

That sucks, mine is still not "perfect" , don't think that's possible either. Your video shows it best, the barrels are very crudely machined they look hand shaped. When Taurus says they didn't change the design I believe them, the quality looks that poor.


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Mongo1 said:


> Your video shows it best, the barrels are very crudely machined they look hand shaped. When Taurus says they didn't change the design I believe them, the quality looks that poor.


I don't think the barrels are hand shaped. At the very least they use some sort of jig. I say that because all 3 barrels that I have gotten for the black TCP have been almost exactly the same shape around the feed ramp. The most recent iteration does look like they might have done some hand shaping with a file, but only on the very edges where the round will never actually touch it.

I am left with two options. First, I have already contacted an attorney. Taurus seems content to keep playing the back and forth game. I am not. Second, I could put the barrel from the pink TCP into the black one (which I have already confirmed fixes the problem 100%) and send the pink one back for repair. If indeed they changed something across the models then I should get the correct barrel back in the pink one on the first try. Going to see what the attorney says first...


----------



## Mongo1 (May 25, 2011)

Well finally had a chance to put it through its paces today and was actually quite happy with the results. Started off with a mag of S and B, first round would not chamber without a little encouragement, not a good start, however that was the only issue with that mag. The next mag was PMC slide release no problems, third mag Critical Defence, will not chamber the truncated round without encouragement, but the rest of the mag had no problems. At this point I set out with 50 rounds mixed mag to mag fired as fast as possible, one FTE(PMC), much better then expected. After the gun cooled I fired another 100 rounds of PMC and Tul, yes Tul, couldn't get another failure at all I figured if anything would trip it up it would be the Tul. Still not happy with the worn hammer, but as long as it keeps running otherwise, I will be satisfied.


----------

